# Suggestions?



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm hopefully bringing my baby hedgehog home this next weekend and am doing a test run of the cage and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for how I can improve it? Does it look safe? Thanks!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice  

What size is the wheel. It looks a little small, but then again it doesn't, so I can't really tell lol. 

And, the carrot dish might be too deep. I was going to buy it originally after I saw it online, but when I went to the store to it was WAY bigger then expected. Since you're getting a baby, the bowl would be too deep for him/her. You only give about 60 kibbles a night (or more or less, depending on how much s/he'll eat), so the bowl wouldn't get filled up. I really like those bowls though, I planned on buying the whole set and using the carrot for food, cabbage for water and raddish for treats, until I saw the sizes and realized the radish one isn't safe 

How high up is your coroplast?

EDITED: Oh, I just saw the blue bowl by the water dish. I'm assuming that'd be for food?


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Canadien Hedgie! The wheel is the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket. I measured it and it's around 10" or so, is that big enough? or should I go bigger? Yea I rather loved the veggie dishes! I wish they did come in a smaller size so that we COULD use them for food and water! [those other dishes are the real food and water dishes] I originally got the carrot dish because I thought it might be a good place for a hedgie to curl up in. I was thinking of putting some fleece strips or a small fleece square in it as a bed like thing. Possibly it might make a good dig box of sorts, haven't quite figured it out. Then I thought it might be a good place to go for the hedgie to cool off [kinda like a flower pot] but now that you mention it, I'm not even sure a hedgie could climb in there! Maybe it will become a hedgehog storage bin for toenail clippers and other odds and ends...hmmm for now I kinda put it in there to see what a hedgehog would even do with it. I figured at the very least it would be unappealing and she wouldn't do anything with it at which case I would remove it and find another use. But I'm really not sure about it honestly.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh! and the coroplast is 7.5" tall [that was as high as I could make the walls with the single piece of coroplast]. Is that tall enough?! If not I have another sheet that i cut cut up and add a few inches around the top! Once again thanks so much for your input! It's a big help!!


----------

